# Guess handbags



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello!

I was wondering, what do you guys think of guess handbags?
I dont really like most of them.. But some of them are super cute, I have three so far, just simple, everyday big purses.
This is me with one of them:


what do you think? my friends hate it lolz


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 7, 2008)

I think they are vulgar. At least all the ones I have seen. Really cheap looking...just not nice! Just my opinion


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I think they are vulgar. At least all the ones I have seen. Really cheap looking...just not nice! Just my opinion_

 
yeah.. i said i dont like most of them..
but what do you think of the one in the picture?
i think its simple comparing it to the coach or juicy..


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the one in you picture. I really dont like guess because it is so expensive and it isnt really good quality IMO. But that one is very simple and quite nice. I would have been attracted to it if I saw it in a store.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 7, 2008)

I hate almost all designer handbags except a rare needle in the haystack kind of thing. I think they are bought more just to say people have them which is sad because IMO I wouldn't want them either way. Ickkk.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

My best friend loves them, but i think they look like the are poorly made (I'm a coach addict)


----------



## user79 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have one that I bought at Century21 in NYC. Overall I think they are _so _overpriced. They are all made of cheap synthetic plastic and just cost a lot because of the brand. I don't think they are worth the price tag whatsoever.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 9, 2008)

I like some of them. One of them I LOVE but cannot find is a hotpink/orange floral bag. It is so cute.


----------



## josie (Jun 9, 2008)

I like it, but I think maybe it'd look better in a warmer color. I just hate stuff that over does the monogram/logo thing.. it's like "Hi, walking advertisement." There's exceptions though of course.

I also consider material too when I buy bags. I love a really soft, smooth, worn down leather material.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 9, 2008)

Back in the day I carried guess bags. mine were never more than $50 and i always got lots of compliments on them. I outgrew guess bags when I got out of highschool though


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh, crap. I actually like Guess handbags. *runs out of thread*


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 4, 2008)

HAHA, I guess I'll be running behind you.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 4, 2008)

Hate most of them... the logo ones... just urgh!!!!!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I like some of them. One of them I LOVE but cannot find is a hotpink/orange floral bag. It is so cute._

 
I have that one... and it broke within 2 days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think they are cheaply made, most are cute tho. Ive owned lots and they have all broken on me.  Spend a little more and get something that lasts and is real leather!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 4, 2008)

Man...I had one from back in the day and I loved it. It was a nylon tote, though. Katrina pissed on it.


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

That guess bag looks nice, but I really don't like most of the other ones.  I see tons of Guess and XOXO bags at my local TJ Maxx and Ross stores and they're under $20, when you'd have to buy them for $50+ in store.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_I have that one... and it broke within 2 days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think they are cheaply made, most are cute tho. Ive owned lots and they have all broken on me.  Spend a little more and get something that lasts and is real leather!_

 
ah man thats too bad its such a cute bag!


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 6, 2008)

I remember my first Guess bag from high school, I thought "WOW my first BRAND purse" lol I had enough Guess bags to switch around so I didn't give em the chance to rip/break. It all changed after I got my first Coach purse. I duno, if you like Guess, it would be way smarter to get it at Ross or Marshall's for way less. I would prob buy Coach or Dooney if they had 'em there.....


----------



## Nails (Jul 6, 2008)

The OP's is nice coz its not monogrammed out the kazoo. Other guess bags have struck me as being so close to being nice with their little leather details but just too tacky.


----------



## lara (Jul 6, 2008)

Tack-o-rama.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a couple. They're cute and all but none are staple pieces.They are very logo-ish if you get what I'm saying


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2008)

I actually adore most Guess bags, I love the one you're carrying.

My aunt has a few gorgeous black ones, I'm pretty jealous.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 8, 2008)

I have LV bags. Yes, their very expensive but they last forever.

I say go for quality over quantity


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't like most of them, but there are just some I drool over. Also not really on topic, but my favourite wallet is a hot pink guess one..it's kinda like croc skin or something. 

Also I agree with josie I *hate *obvious monograms/logos.


----------

